# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Show (NEW) >  Chicago Hair Transplant Surgeon, Vladimir Panine, M.D. Speaks The Truth

## tbtadmin

Chicago Hair Transplant Surgeon, Vladimir Panine, MD sits down with Spencer Kobren to discuss the reality of hair transplant surgery. If you are simply going to hair transplant message forums and looking at images and hoping to get solid information from anonymous users, you are not doing your due diligence. This is real surgery, so make sure you know what you are getting into and make your decisions based on real research. If it looks or sounds too good to be trueIt is.

----------

